# What does breeding for color mean and why is it bad?



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

Well breeding for colour, in a nutshell simply means that you're breeding a horse solely on the fact that it has nice colour. When you breed, you should be breeding to better the breed. So you should be breeding animals that have done stuff with their lives, won shows, and are prime examples of the breed. Colour is a bonus. You want a good horse first and foremost, and colour should always play second fiddle to a quality horse.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

A good breeding program focuses on mind, structure and talent. All that can still be had 'in colour', but breeding 'for colour' infers to the exclusion of the above qualities, or before them. That is where 'Colour Breeders' drag the industry down.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

hypothetical example of 'breeding for colour' here: "oooh, my mare is so cute with all her black n white paint spots that i simply must have a baby out of her! (cue camera to mare standing there that is sickle hocked, ewe necked, over at the knee, and downhill) and i have to find the cutest, most flashy coloured stallion to breed her to (cue camera to paint stallion that is jug headed, toed in, club footed, and severely cow hocked). i don't care what he looks like, or even if he's broke or won anything, i just want that baby to have as much colour as possible!"


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Problem with having those "special " colors is that people get blinded by that:shock: & the more important things like good conformation,disposition & recognizable/proven pedigrees take the back seat to the color:-x 
If those same horses had been plain ol' sorrel or bay people wouldn't have gave them the consideration.:wink:

Yes those breeding Blinded by color I'm afraid happens too often & to the detriment of breeders that take more care & attention in their selection of breeding stock.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Prime example of colour-blindedness... FAR too many people only see my gelding(s grullo colour. I'm truly complimented when someone asks "What IS he?". Because he looks like a freaking cartoon character!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

